# الابار الارتوازية



## همام محمد ابراهيم (5 أبريل 2011)

آبار المياةالجوفية .

يوجد ما يسمى ( الطبقة الحاملةللماء الجوفى ) و هى طبقة التربة التى يتواجد الماء الجوفى فى مسامها التى بينحبيبات التربة و يحدها من أسفل طبقة كتيمة من تربة غير منفذة للماء و قد يتواجدالماء فى عدة طبقات يعلوها بعضها الأخر . هناك أيضا ( مستوى سطح ماء الخزان الجوفى ( و يكون على عمق يقدر بمسافة أبتعادة عن سطح الأرض . المسافة ما بين مستوى سطحمياة الخزان الجوفى و سطح الطبقة الكتيمة غبر المنفذة للماء الجوفى تسمى ( سمكالطبقة الحاملة للماء الجوفى) .
زيادة يحفر البئر بأستخدام حفار دقاق أو حفار رحوى للأبار الأعمق و الأقل قطرا .
يكون البئر كامل الأختراقعندما بصل الحفر الى نهاية الطبقة الحاملة السفلى أو يكون غير كامل الأختراق . أذ اعمق البئر يتحدد بمستوى سطح الماء الجوفى و كذلك بسمك الطبقة الحاملة كما يتحددبباقى العوامل التى سيلى ذكرها .
مستوى سطح الماء الجوفى قبل الضخ يسمى المستوى الأستاتيكى و عند تشغيل الضخمن البئر يحدث ما يسمى بالهبوط أذ يحدث هبوط فى سطح الماء الجوفى المستوى على شكلمخروط مقلوب قاعدتة لأعلى و قمتة بداخل غلاف البئر و يكون مثدار الهبوط مساوياللمسافة بين سطح الماء قبل الضخ و سطح الماء بعد الضخ أى المسافة بين قاعدة و قمةمخروط الهبوط .
يحفر البئربأقطار مختلفة قد تكون 4 بوصة أو 6 أو 8 أو 10 أو 12 بوصة يزيد الضخ بنسبة 5% بينقطر و الذى يلية لكن هذة الزيادة المنتظمة ليست قاعدة فبئر قطرة 18 بوصة سيزبد كميةالماء الذى يضخة بمقدار 8% عن قطر 12 بوصة لذلك فرفع أنتاجية البئر أعتمادا علىقطرة ستكون زيادة طفيفة .

غلاف البئر :

يغلف جدار البئر من الداخلبأنبوب معدنى أو بلاستيك مصمت يسمى غلاف البئر ( كيسنج ) فائدة تدعيم جدران البئر ويعمل أيضا كأنبوب لنقل الماء الذى يضخة البئر .

مصافى البئر :

غلاف البئر لا يغلف كامل عمقالبئر لكنة يصل و لابد الى مسافة محددة بعدها تركب المصافى و هى عبارة عن أنبوب مننفس خامة أنبوب الغلاف و لها نفس قطرة لكنها تختلف فى كون جدار الأنبوب بة فتحاتتختلف فى الشكل أغضلها نوع البريدج سموتد و هو عبارة عن فتحات طولية متقاربة وعموما فأن هذة الفتحات كلما زادت نسبة مساحتها الى مساحة سطح أنبوب المصافى الكليةكلما زاد تصرف ماء البئر و كان ذلك أفضل و العكس يحدث عندما تقل مساحة فتحاتالمصافى كلما قل تصرف البئر الى أن يصل لحد أن مساحة فتحات المصافى تقل عن 5% منمساحة سطح المصافى الكلية فتتجة أنتاجية البئر للتدهور . طول المصافى الكلى أيضايؤثر فى أنتاجية البئر فكلما زاد طول المصافى كلما زاد تصرف البئر و ذلك ببساطة لأنالمصافى هى الجزء الذى بة فتحات تسمح بدخول الماء الى البئر . مصافى بطول 25 مترتكون جيدة و مناسبة و يمكن زيادة طول المصافى لكن هذة الزيادة فى طول المصافى ليستبلا حدود بل هناك عوامل تحدد طول غلاف البئر و الى أين ينتهى بداية من سطح الأرضليبداء تركيب المصافى من حيث أنتهى الغلاف و الى نهاية عمق البئر .
كيف نحدد كلا من طول غلافالبئر و طول المصافى ؟
يبدأالغلاف من عند بداية البئر عند سطح الأرض و يمتد فى البئر لأسفل حتى يصل الى سطحالماء الأستاتيكى قبل الضخ و يواصل أمتداد لما بعد ذلك و حتى يصل لمستوى الهبوطلسطح ماء البئر بعد الضخ و لا يتوقف عند هذا الحد بل يمتد بعدها لمسافة 5 - 10 متركمسافة أمان للهبوط تركب عندها مضخة الأعماق التى يجب أن تكون مركبة بداخل غلافالبئر المصمت عديم الفتحات و ألا حدث ما يسمى شلالات المياة بداخل البئر و تقللكفاءة البئر مسببة مشاكل لذلك يمتد الغلاف الى مسافة أمان أهرى طولها 10 متر تِؤمنوجود المضخة بداخل غلاف البئر المصمت بعيدا عن المصافى ذات الفتحات التى يدخل منهاالماء الى البئر و بعد هذا الحد ينتهى الغلاف و يبدأ تركيب المصافى التى تمتد حتىنهاية المسافة التى يخترقها البئر .

مثال توضيحى وضع كل من غلافالبئر و المصافى و المضخة :

نفترض أننا سنحفر بئرا فى مكانمستوى سطح مياة الطبقة الحاملة للماء الجوفى بة يقع على مسافة 40 متر تحت سطح الأرضو أن مقدار الهبوط لهذا البئر هو 10 متر فكيف نحسب طول غلاف البئر و كيف نحسب طولالمصافى و أين تركب مضخة البئر ؟

طول غلاف البئر = مستوى سطح ماءالبئر الأستاتيكى قبل الضخ + مسافة الهبوط + مسافة أمان لمسافة الهبوط + مسافة أمانلضمان وجود المضخة تحت مستوى الهبوط و فوق مستوىالمصافى
= 40 + 10 + 10+ 10 = 70 متر
أى أن طول غلاقالبئر هو 70 متر بداية من سطح الأرض .
طول المصافى = 25 متر
و تبدأ المصافى من عند نهاية الغلاف على عمق 70 متر تحتسطح الأرض و لمسافة 25 متر و يكون بذلك عمق البئر الكلى هو = 70 متر غلاف + 25 مترمصافى = 95 متر .
مكانتركيب المصخة بداخل البئر :
المصافى بمسافة أمان قدرها 10 متر . و فى هذا المثال ستكون المضخة بداخل غلافالبئر على عمق 60 تركب المضخة داخل غلاف البئر و تحت مستوى الهبوط بمسافة أمان قدرها 10 متر وفوق متر تحت سطح الأرض و فوق مصافى البئر بمسافة أمان قدرها 10 متر .
ملحوظة :
برغم وجود عواملتؤثر على مسافة الهبوط منها قطر البئر و قطر قاعدة مخروط الهبوط و تصرف البئر وتأثير الآبار المجاورة التى بجب حساب المسافة بينها على أساس تأثير الهبوط عندالسحب من بئر على الآبار المجاورة كما يؤثر تصرف البئر على الهبوط ألا أن الفيصليكون للضخ التجريبى لذا يستفاد من وجود أبار قريبة محفورة فى ذلك كما أن دراساتالمياة الجوفية فى منطقة ما و شركات حفر الآبار عندما تعمل فى منطقة تقوم بحفر آبارأختبارية لعمل الدراسات الأستكشافية لتقدير سمك الطبقة الحاملة و المساحة التى تمتدخلالها الطبقة الحاملة و تقدير كمية مياة الخزان الجوفى و تحديد معدلات السحب منهاو المساحة التى يمكن زراعتها على ماءها و الفترة الزمنية لهذا الأستغلال الزراعى فىحالة الخزانات الجوفية غير متجددة التغذية و هو شأن معظم خزانات المنطقة العربيةالجافة و تفيد الآبار الأستكشافية فى الحصول على عينات مياة لتحديد صلاحية المياةللزراعة و الصناعة و للشرب فى الأستخدام المنزلى من فوائد الآبار الأستكشافية أيضاتحديد مقدار الهبوط فى البئر عند الضخ و تحديد مسافة الأمان التى تقل عنها المسافةبين أى بئرين بالمنطقة .

لا ينتهى تركيب البئر عندالغلاف و المصافى و المضخة بل يبقى شيئ هام هو الغلاف الحصوى المحيط بغلاف البئر والجزء من المصافى الذى يشكل أمتدادا للغلاف .

الغلاف الحصوى للبئر :

يكون حفر البئر ذو قطر أكبر منقطر غلاف و مصافى البئر بحيث يوزع حولهما و بالتساوى غلاف حصوى سمكة لا يقل عن 3بوصة و لا يزيد عن 8 بوصة . أهمية هذا الغلاف تكون فى عملة كمرشح لحماية البئر مندخول الرمال فية و ضخ الرمال و تزداد أهميتة عندما تكون الطبقة الحاملة للمياةرملية أو بها حبيبات رمل ناعم كثيرة . الرمال الداخلة للبئر ستضخ و لن تلحظهابعينيك لأن لونها فاتح و لصغر حجمها النسبى و هى تسبب ضررا لريش مروحة الطلمبة كماأنها ستتراكم بالبئر و ستسبب أنخفاض كفاءة البئر عامة . ليس صحيحا أن يحسب حجم حباتالزلط بالغلاف الحصوى على أساس أن تكون أكبر من فتحات مصافى البئر فحسب . يحسب حجمحصوات الغلاف الحصوى على أساس تحليل عينة من الطبقة الحاملة للمياة بالمنخل لتحديدحجم حبيبات العينة و النسبة المؤية لكل حجم من أحجام الحبيبات بالعينة و بناء علىذلك يحدد حجم حبات غلاف البئر الحصوى التى يضم أضافتها ببطء و أستمرار حول الغلاف والمصافى بواسطة القيسون و هو ماسورة قطرها بأتساع حفر البئر .

تطوير البئر :

و هو يعرف أيضا بأسم تنفيضالبئر أو بأسم تنظيف البئر . يفيد التنفيض فى تنظيف البئر و تسليك مسام الغلافالحصوى حول البئر و ترتيب الحبات مما يسبب فى رفع كفاءة البئر و تجرى هذة العمليةلفائدتها بعد حفر البئر كما تجرى بعد ذلك لاحقا بغرض أعمل صيانة البئر و المحافظةعلى كفائتة . يتم تنفيض البئر بأحكام أغلاق فتحة البئر العلوية بغطاء ينفذ عبرة ومن خلالة هواء مضغوط بواسطة ضاغط للهواء ( كومبريسور ) .

العمر الأفتراضى لبئر المياةالجوفية :

يقدر العمر الأفتراضى للبئرالمحفور بطريقة سليمة و مطابقة للمواصفات بمقدار 25 سنة و لكن يمكن أن يمتد عمرالبئر لأطول من ذلك . و على العكس فأن البئر المحفور بطريفة غير سليمة فقد يكونعمرة 10 سنوات أو 5 بل هناك بئر لا يعمل ألا 2 -3 سنة . حفر بئر جيد يعمر بحسب عمرةالأفتراضى أكثر أقتصادا من حفر بئرين رخيصين رديئين خلال نفس العمر .

حتى يتكامل الموضوع أن شاء اللهفسيحتاج الأمر لمقال آخر يتناول شيئا عن أختيار المضخة المناسبة للبئر و مولدالقدرة الذى يشغلها .


----------



## s.sakr (3 مايو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا كثيرا علي المعلومات


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي الافادة يا بشمهندس*


----------



## aati badri (28 سبتمبر 2011)

في الانتظار


----------



## ماجد نجما (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا أخى و لى سؤال : كيف نحدد مستوى الهبوط قبل انزال الطلنبة ؟ ماهى طرق الحفر المختلفة وماهى الفروق بينها


----------



## المهندس848 (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااا الان يمكننى ان افهم ما يتحدث عنه خطيبى


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع لاعضاء وشكرا على المعلومات


----------

